# Scott Oliphint Lectures at MARS



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2010)

Dr. Scott Oliphint spoke at Mid-America Reformed Seminary on November 2-3 on the subject of Reformed Epistemology. The lectures were free, and now the seminary has them available for $25. I was wondering if any PBers may have attended these lectures and, if so, it is worth the 25 bucks to procure a copy.


----------

